# Eco-complete, Should I clean after?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I put eco complete in a new tank. The water has ccleared up BUT if the gravel is stirred up just a LITTLE bit, white cloud comes up.... and clouds the water.. What do I do? Do I just keep changing water? vacuum the eco? what?


----------



## sNApple (Feb 2, 2006)

jlui83 said:


> I put eco complete in a new tank. The water has ccleared up BUT if the gravel is stirred up just a LITTLE bit, white cloud comes up.... and clouds the water.. What do I do? Do I just keep changing water? vacuum the eco? what?


dont stir it up  eco , florabase, ada soil .. they will all coud if you arn't careful.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ya let it settle, it won't ploom up as much over time. With any replanting, do it slowly as to not create havoc.

-John N.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Gotcha thanks.. i was just worried I had a "corrupted" bag... Im going to purchase another bag... my tank is 20 gal long... only 1 bag used.. hehe. I was just seeing how much it was... definetly need another bag.. Would it be possible to just get black gravel and put it on top? It'll be cheaper... or should I just fork over the extra $$$ to go 100% eco? I plan on having a carpet of HC or glosso... java fern, blyxa japonica, Taiwan Moss.. and what ever else comes my way


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If you can find a black gravel size that's similar in grain size to eco, then go for it. But if it's even remotely bigger then the eco, it will settle at the bottom. If you're growing HC you probably don't want to have the large gravel on top as it defeats the purpose of eco complete.

I personally would get another bag of Eco Complete. I think you would regret it if you mixed it. AquariumPlants.com Largest online sales / service site for the live aquarium plants community. has competive prices for the Eco Complete at about $20 shipped per bag.

-John N.


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

It generally is cloudy at first but I always rinse my eco complete before adding to the tank. To solve the large gravel on top problem John N. mentioned I sift the eco complete, this prevents any large pieces from getting added to your tank. I've used the plastic material for tying down riccia if you sew a large piece into a cone shape it works very well.


----------

